# Is it normal for a dishwasher not to power off? Kenmore Bosch



## Chilcotin (Mar 6, 2015)

We have a Kenmore but manufactured by Bosch dishwasher that is one year old. When the cycle finishes it will beep. This is the first dishwasher I have owned that does not power off when it is finished. It has to have the power manually turned off. When I first got the dishwasher some of the interior racks were missing so when the repairman came I asked him and he said that was normal not to power off automatically.

It just seems strange to me...any other Bosch owners out there? Other then that I am very pleased with the dishwasher.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 6, 2015)

Annoying, yes. But it might be so there is no sitting of washed dishes in a "wet" or humid environment. Just a reasoned "guess".


----------



## Don (Mar 6, 2015)

We have to turn our Maytag off.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 6, 2015)

On our Bosch the control panel lights stay lit but the unit itself is not powered up! We just turn the control panel off when we get the dishes out in the morning.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 6, 2015)

What does your user manual say about it?


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 6, 2015)

Our Bosch stays powered up for about 5 mins afterwards and then shuts down.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 6, 2015)

My Kenmore Elite has an indicator that says, 'clean' that turns off after you open, then fully close the dishwasher, presumably after it's been emptied.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 6, 2015)

Our Bosch actually shuts off, but the power light stays on after it beeps and you have to hit the "off" button to cut the electricity.


----------



## blakebr (Mar 6, 2015)

We have a Bosch.  it has an ON/OFF button a START/STOP button and a bunch more buttons.  We have to turn it ON and OFF whenever we want.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 7, 2015)

*We have a Kitchenaid*



Chilcotin said:


> We have a Kenmore but manufactured by Bosch dishwasher that is one year old. When the cycle finishes it will beep. This is the first dishwasher I have owned that does not power off when it is finished. It has to have the power manually turned off. When I first got the dishwasher some of the interior racks were missing so when the repairman came I asked him and he said that was normal not to power off automatically.
> 
> It just seems strange to me...any other Bosch owners out there? Other then that I am very pleased with the dishwasher.



They don't power all the way off because it is telling you it is clean and load is done.  Door must then be opened and closed completely to turn off power and light.  This is so you don't add dirty dishes to clean ones by accident.


----------



## Chilcotin (Mar 18, 2015)

Please accept my apologies to thank you for all of your responses.

It seems that the power staying on in standard in Bosch dishwashers.  It is no big deal but I just have to get used to it.

Thanks.


----------

